

Reader Thing: This something very useful for a book reader - sharmadwivid
http://i.imgur.com/Wuck08J.png

======
jmnicolas
I'm not sure this gadget is going to be comfortable in the long run.

For the matter I find book reading really uncomfortable and would read more if
I found a better solution than sitting with my neck bent or lying in bed with
my harms hold high.

I think I'd need a device that could hold the book in front of my head in the
same way than a computer screen. Turning the pages might be complicated
though.

